# Happy Birthday JC!!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets give it up for Jesus Christ, 2012 today.










JC has 2.288 billion friends


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll give it up for Him because he gave it up for us. :O||:


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> I'll give it up for Him because he gave it up for us. :O||:


 Well said.


----------

